# Companions - it is possible



## Elektra (Oct 12, 2009)

On most every site they say male bettas are usually impossible to keep with other aquatic beings. 
This makes me sad because I have had excellent luck housing a single male betta with other fish. I had one with a silver molly and a small bumblebee goby... they got along really well. Even on site that talk about bee goby care they say not to house with bee goby with fancy fins such as a betta...
I think what it comes down to is temperament and how the fish are introduced to one another
Currently I have two female bettas and two snails... the second betta I just recently acquired and have the divider up until they get acquainted with one another... the only problem encountered so far is that they have never seen a snail in their lives before so they go 'snail tipping' every once in a while


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Female bettas should not be housed together unless they are in groups of 4 or more. Usually they should be in a 10 gallon tank or larger also. I have my male betta with 3 otos and he is fine. My boyfriend has his male betta in a 29 gallon tank with numerous other kinds of community fish. Male bettas can't be housed with other bettas or nipping fish.


----------



## Elektra (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you for the advice about the tank... i need to check with housing regulations though to make sure a 10 gal tank is allowed... i think the max single tank size allowed is 5 gallon


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

If you can't have anything larger than a 10 gallon, the females would be fine in a split tank. Someone can correct me if I am wrong, but I don't think they'll get along without the divider too well. Someone will pick on someone else. Good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

One female would dominate the other one and beat up on it.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i would put the divider up between the females, their right, one will dominate the other and always be stressed out. imagine a poor little kid who gets bullied every single day, but, cant ever get away from the bully. 

the poor fish, itll probably end up very sick and die. thats no way to live.


----------



## Elektra (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah i have the divider between the two i figured it would be the best way to introduce the two without risk of injury and if they seemed to like one another i was going to remove it so far the seem to be content to ignore one another unless one of their foods gets to close to the divider and they both want it but one can't get it


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

3 is better than 2 because the aggression gets dispersed better. if that makes sense lol


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a rosy red minnow and a dalmation mollie in with my mail betta, they all get along great.

And i would suggest a divider.


----------



## Elektra (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah the 3 vs 2 betta thing makes sense... just like pie if you cut it in 3 slices and share you get less than if you cut it in 2 and share


----------

